# any ideas?



## Kate_29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have found myself in a bit of a jam. My grandmother became very ill last Feb and I started caring for her, it was supposed to be just a few hours here and there but quickly turned into complete care 12 hours + just about everyday. She is 90 and bed riden an in Hospice. I drive 65 miles each way to her home to care for her. Most days she sleeps pretty much all day, but some she is awake and alert, and some her dementia kicks in and my complete attention is needed. Anyway, I need to make some $! lol Is there ANYTHING i can do from her home when she is sleeping? most days she sleeps 6+ hours. Some days its all I can do to keep her awake enough for meals and for heigene care. She doesnt have internet, but I have it at home. I am smart, hard working and pretty creative. I can stuff envelopes, assemble things... I dont even realy know whats available. I dont have a lot of $ for start up costs and it cant be anything that I have specific hours I need to be available as I have no idea what level of care she will need on any given day, and on the rare days that she is awake and alert I want to be able to spend time with her. Does anyone have any ideas? I am not expecting to get rich but if I can use the time that I am just sitting around to make even enough money to help with gas it would be a HUGE help. Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Kate....I would go register with a temp. agency and tell them that you are looking for work you can do like this - the one out our way are always looking for folks to do that sort of work. I would also go chat to a local fulfilment company (the folks that stuff things in envelopes for a living) and see if that have small jobs you can do for them....

Its always worth asking folks!

Good luck

Gary


----------



## Kate_29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Gary. The temp agency said they very rarely have any jobs that are done from home and when they do they are jobs that require a computer and internet. I will check with the envelope stuffers. I should be able to larger jobs since I usualy have 9-10 hours a day available... I just know there has t be something out here I can do with this time...


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am doing the same thing except with my sisters mil.(get paid for this gig)..and I look after my parents when they need me.(they pay my gas and feed me..lol) I really think you should hit family up for gas money at the least. And ask if you can turn the internet on at your grandmothers house..who ever is paying her bills should see the benifits in having you there to help and be willing to pay this also....sometimes we have to ask, even if it seems uncool as it is family, but you have to take care of your needs also.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I definitely think you should be getting paid for your gas mileage, especially with the cost of gas nowadays. 

It's been my first hand experience that when you volunteer to do these types of jobs, whomever is really supposed to be taking care of the person will just let you do it....I don't care if it IS family, they are the first to take advantage of you.

Ask for Gas money!


----------

